# 120 Sports launches its free internet sports news network



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*120 Sports launches its free internet sports news network*

(Engadget.com) - Launching on the web and iOS (Android coming July 14th), it's promising eight hours of live sports coverage every day (from 6PM to 2AM ET), broken into two-minute clips (also available as video on-demand), hence the name....

Full Story Here


----------

